# Kyocera Echo 2.3.4 Root?



## zerok (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey,

My phone recently updated to GB 2.3.4 and lost root. Current;y SuperOneClick and Gingbreak as well as other methods fail to root my phone.

Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## jgibbs (Aug 23, 2012)

Same problem with my kyocera milano gb2.3.4 Guess i'll have to wait.


----------



## Zelious (Jun 30, 2013)

* Poot works!*

**_Just wanted to say: I looked everywhere for this answer and it was so hard to find, so I've been posting it everywhere I see the question asked if it hasn't been answered yet to make sure the people that ask know._**

I just got my phone a couple weeks ago and rooted it yesterday.
This works: androidforums.com/milano-all-things-root/709963-no-pc-root-method.html
Not sure why the guide says "Enable usb debugging in Settings, Applications, Development" since you never use the PC, I enabled it anyway, and also enabled to install third party apps, or else Poot won't install, not sure why that isn't on the guide. (Maybe they got mixed up?)
A few things you might want to know:
After hours I finally found the solution. But the terminal still doesn't work for uninstalling ("pm uninstall com.google.android.books.apk" = Failure), you have to do everything though your phone (I'm using the app "RootAppDelete"). The phone roots itself with a third party app called "Poot" using libraries from "Ministro 2"
Before doing this you're gonna need something like 25MBs of storage or so (Can delete everything afterwards with the exception of SuperUser (Can't delete that) to get the space back (Also, you need a app to actually use root actions). - The "Ministro 2" packages are huge for this phone's tiny internal storage! 11MB around)
Make sure to install anything small first and anything big right before the phone gets over 15MB full, because at that time you can't install anything else, with low memory errors.
Another thing that might have helped me when I did this is - back when I couldn't root I made all apps default install to the phone with the _android sdk platform-tools_ (I didn't want to risk anything so I moved Poot, Ministro 2 and SuperUser back to the phone before running Poot. since they default installed to the SD)
"adb shell" 
"pm SetInstallLocation 2"
Know its been said elsewhere, but this works with the Milano. Wanted to say that in case you needed the space to use Poot.
And as I've read a million times before this, here's a disclaimer: I'm not responsible and use at your own risk.


----------

